# Locking car without the alarm being set



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Had search through the forums about this, but have given up. Knew there was a big discussion about this last year, but can't remember what the outcome was.
Basically i'm off to Le Mans again 8) , last year the young ladies who gave us the location tickets said to lock the car but not to set the alarm (suppose to stop it going off in case of badweather). Couldn't figure out how to do it so left car undone - they couldn't really steal it I suppose :

Any suggestions?


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Just press the button in the centre consul,next to the petrol filler cap open button, and the boot opener button,this stops the alarm going off,thats if its really worth putting on anyway

cheers TTrevor :-/


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

That button disables the internal motion sensors. Its there so you can lock the door and leave pets or kids in the car without the motion sensor alarm kicking in.


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Whilst still in the car lock the doors with the internal lock button, open the door with a double pull on the inside handle, get out, close the doors and lock them with 1 push of the remote. This locks the car but does not activete the alarm, a second click of the remote will turn the alarm on and deadlock the car.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks Boggie, Will try that tonight.
Do the LED's still flash though?


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

;DYipeeee! learn something everyday

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

No, the leds will only flash when the alarm is on. If you want to have them flash you should go down the route of turning off the ultrasonic sensors as detailed in the posts above but this means the alarm is still on and may be false triggered.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Whilst still in the car lock the doors with the internal lock button, open the door with a double pull on the inside handle, get out, close the doors and lock them with 1 push of the remote. This locks the car but does not activete the alarm, a second click of the remote will turn the alarm on and deadlock the car.
> Hope this helps.


Well done , just tried it !


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Glad to be of service! ;D 8)


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Dear Insurance company my car has been stolen please replace it with a new one....

Dear ex-driver did you set the alarm when you left it? You didn't? Ah now that is a shame....


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Better to at least lock it with no alarm than leave it completely unprotected old chap.:-/ Anyway as Alan pointed out, any prospective thief would have a hell of a job making off with a car from a ferry in the middle of the English channel :


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

Always lock mine as normal on the ferry. Even on rough crossings never had the alarm go off - or at least never one of those told to go and turn their alarm off.

Sam


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Sam

Your alarm probably did go off but no one heard it because there were two old ladies whispering in the corner at the time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

Aas TTTTotal (or whatever he's decided to call him self today) said workd wonderfully ;D
Happy chap now. Didn't like it last year leaving the car unlocked on the *Ferry* (for those hard of reading).
Safe trip to those others on their way to Le Mans too.
Come on the Bentley Boys


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

marvellous - Le Mans here we come!

How many forum members are going this year!??


----------



## neroe (Sep 7, 2008)

Just a quick one ... the motion sensor button infront of the gear stick ... is there a light on this button?! Just wondered because if there is then mine doesn't work ...


----------



## zabzy-TT (Jul 9, 2008)

open the drivers door and keep it open then press the interior motion button, i bet it lights up then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Why should the alarm go off? There's no tilt or vibration detector - just an ultrasonic unit that needs some movement to trigger.


----------



## neroe (Sep 7, 2008)

I just tried that ... no luck. The alarm appears to activate correctly i.e. the flashing LED's on the doors. Any idea's anyone please.


----------



## Johnefyn (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm on the Brittany Ferries crossing to Cherbourg as we speak, the sea's quite calm but there's a cacophony (good word, cacophony) from the car deck with the alarms going off. Mine's a 2008 Mk 2 TDi and it could well be one of the ones bawling away.

So, to my question: where's the switch to deactivate the motion alarm? Please?


----------



## Tidylady (7 mo ago)

boggie said:


> Whilst still in the car lock the doors with the internal lock button, open the door with a double pull on the inside handle, get out, close the doors and lock them with 1 push of the remote. This locks the car but does not activete the alarm, a second click of the remote will turn the alarm on and deadlock the car.
> Hope this helps.


Hi thanks, I've tried this and it works👍👍🥳🥳you're a star. Regards tidylady


----------

